Ask HN: When did you decide enough is enough for evaluating a cofounder? - a_lifters_life
======
rgovind
When fear turns to boredom aka...when you feel that you stalling hurts you
more than moving forward, even if the match is not perfect.

------
leesalminen
Give (almost) everyone a second chance. After that, if your intuition is
telling you something, go with that.

